# The Americans "March 8, 1983" S3E13 4/22/2015 Season finale *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

RIP Pastor Tim sometime soon.  I knew Paige wouldn't be able to keep her mouth shut. Can't really fault her, it's a lot of information for a young girl to handle.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

What do you think Philip was trying to say to Elizabeth?

Maybe he was trying to say that he needs to see that what he is doing (killing, seducing young girls, etc.) is somehow making things better in the world.

I could not believe Stan really thought he could just say what he did and get his bosses to trade for Nina. He is about the most naive counterintelligence agent imaginable.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I was surprised that we didn't see anything from Martha in the finale, or Kimmy. Especially Martha since Philip revealed his true self the week before.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> RIP Pastor Tim sometime soon.  I knew Paige wouldn't be able to keep her mouth shut. Can't really fault her, it's a lot of information for a young girl to handle.


Do they also kill the pastor's wife, because you must assume they talk to each other?

Or maybe Pastor Tim is also a spy? (I think someone suggested this last week.)


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

My worry is that Pastor Tim isn't a spy in the employ of the USSR. No, I might suspect he is one of the clergy that distrusts most things American, in a similar mold to the Fathers Daniel and Phillip Berrigan or Charles Coughlin. Were Pastor Tim a Soviet sympathizer, he might warn Philip and Elizabeth.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> I was surprised that we didn't see anything from Martha in the finale, or Kimmy. Especially Martha since Philip revealed his true self the week before.


THIS.
So what the heck did it mean that Phillip took his wig off?
Until he mentioned Martha late in the episode I started to assume we were supposed to think he killed her. Especially as Stan was walking around the office I was looking to see if Martha was going to be seen and since she wasn't...

Paige.
This feels like the one misstep in the show. 
First I thought the meeting of her grandmother and seeing her own Mom with her was going to bring her on board and/or closer to her parents... 
Then when she asked Elizabeth about how her mother could let her go the way she did - I expected when she stopped before getting into the taxi at the airport she was going to suggest that she leave and that Elizabeth should let her go like her own mother did.
I think I might have preferred that to her telling the Pastor.
No good can come from that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Then when she asked Elizabeth about how her mother could let her go the way she did - I expected when she stopped before getting into the taxi at the airport she was going to suggest that she leave and that Elizabeth should let her go like her own mother did.


??? I don't understand this at all. Why would she want to do that? Where would she go?

But it is odd that they've moved this forward so quickly, with supposedly two years left on the show. They must have something in mind, but I'm not sure what.

I guess the two things I can think of are that Pastor Tim really is a spy (which I don't like, and which doesn't seem to have been set up at all), or that Pastor Tim quickly has an "accident." Either way, it would put Paige in a very difficult situation that I don't see them dragging out for two years.

But this show has bought a lot of good will, so I'll just scratch my head, sit back, and see what they do!

The tension between Philip and Elizabeth certainly seems poised to ratchet up dramatically, with Philip seeming more and more unhappy with his lot in life, and Elizabeth being further radicalized by Reagan's rhetoric.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

The Pastor Tim situation....

I had missed previous comments that people thought he was also a spy, and the would be a clever way for the USSR to keep tabs on Paige, so maybe, but I doubt it.

Pastor Tim (and wife) go down for the dirt nap. This would be drastic and make Paige an even bigger problem, well, assuming Paige knew they had been killed, and she would be incredibly stupid if she couldn't figure out that they were in fact dead if the just suddenly disappeared, so I also don't think this is likely.

Pastor Tim is a sympathizer to the cause. Ahhhhhh now that is an interesting thought. Of the 3 options, while I still think this is unlikely, it makes the most sense, it stays true to the story line and is believable. If this is the direction they take it'll make Paige's head explode.

The whole Paige angst story line is pretty annoying to me, I just don't get it. Her parent's lied to her, and her whole world is falling apart? I dunno, it just doesn't ring true.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

markb said:


> Do they also kill the pastor's wife, because you must assume they talk to each other?
> 
> Or maybe Pastor Tim is also a spy? (I think someone suggested this last week.)


I don't believe PT would tell his wife; there's confidentiality involved when a parishioner confides in a pastor. I work at a large church (not as a pastor but in the HR dept.), and there are things I'm privy to that I cannot tell my wife (and I'm not just talking about routine confidential employee information). The same goes for pastors, and I believe this would fit the bill. Phil & Betty have some serious cleanup to do next season, and I, for one, and anxious to see what transpires...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

SeanC said:


> The whole Paige angst story line is pretty annoying to me, I just don't get it. Her parent's lied to her, and her whole world is falling apart? I dunno, it just doesn't ring true.


You seriously can't see how learning your parents are Soviet spies in the Reagan Evil Empire era wouldn't be traumatic?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

That's just not my experience of a family collapsing. In my family we just ignored everything, so this probably speaks more to how I grew up. Being disassociated from everyone and steadfastly pretending everything was OK is how we (I) dealt with it, so to me her reactions are completely alien.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

See ya, Paige. Enjoy your trip to Belize with Pastor Tim and his wife.



I think Philip seems to be also really doubting things.Struggling with what he is doing. Just like Paige was struggling.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Pastor Tim probably thinks Paige is delusional and will be talking to her parents shortly.

Having season end with the line "They're Russians!" was clever.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Loved the finale, but would have liked to have seen them take Paige and Elizabeth into Mother Russia and not just stay in W Germany. Makes sense that they didnt/couldnt but would have liked it the other way.

I think Phillip is really starting to lose it, he's coming to realize that what they are doing is not really changing the world for the better and that he's been manipulated and basically brainwashed.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

pjenkins said:


> Loved the finale, but would have liked to have seen them take Paige and Elizabeth into Mother Russia and not just stay in W Germany. Makes sense that they didnt/couldnt but would have liked it the other way.
> 
> I think Phillip is really starting to lose it, he's coming to realize that what they are doing is not really changing the world for the better and that he's been manipulated and basically brainwashed.


Yeah, he may be able to come to peace with killing people who are directly responsible for harming the USSR, but he just murdered someone who is only very marginally involved, to prevent further investigation of Martha who he manipulated/tricked into getting him secrets from the FBI.

He may be finding it harder and harder to justify these killings as protecting Mother Russia... or he may be worried that if this continues, he will lose the last remnants of his humanity.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

MikeCC said:


> Yeah, he may be able to come to peace with killing people who are directly responsible for harming the USSR, but he just murdered someone who is only very marginally involved, to prevent further investigation of Martha who he manipulated/tricked into getting him secrets from the FBI.
> 
> He may be finding it harder and harder to justify these killings as protecting Mother Russia... or he may be worried that if this continues, he will lose the last remnants of his humanity.


I think it's the latter. His conversation with Stan's ex was telling, that will go somewhere next season as he will be able to open up to her in a way they made clear that he can't with Elizabeth.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> I think it's the latter. His conversation with Stan's ex was telling, that will go somewhere next season as he will be able to open up to her in a way they made clear that he can't with Elizabeth.


Especially since Elizabeth seems to be headed in the opposite direction.

It really looks like they're setting up a final season. If they really do want two more, it will be interesting to see what their game plan is!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I liked how Elizabeth tried to rationalize everything to Paige.

"Everybody lies"


Oy..


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Especially since Elizabeth seems to be headed in the opposite direction.


Yeah, if there was any room in Elizabeth for doubt, that speech by Reagan pretty much eliminated it.

Add me to the list of people who can't believe they gave us zero follow up on the reveal to Martha from last week. I couldn't understand how that wasn't the first scene this week, much less how there was nothing at all.

And until they briefly spoke about Martha, I couldn't for the life of me figure out who that guy Phillip killed was or why he did it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

busyba said:


> And until they briefly spoke about Martha, I couldn't for the life of me figure out who that guy Phillip killed was or why he did it.


I don't think I would have remembered him either, except that they showed his face on the previously-on clips this episode ("He's very thorough").


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I could not believe Stan really thought he could just say what he did and get his bosses to trade for Nina. He is about the most naive counterintelligence agent imaginable.


THIS!! How could Stan really think that he would be able to dictate who the U.S. Government would trade for? The defector would be a huge political game piece. Did he really think Nina was the most important U.S. asset being held by the Russians? He's just lucky the FBI Director is forward thinking and willing to let Stan work outside the box.

I'm surprised they (the writers) let Paige tell Pastor Tim. That's not going to end well for anyone. But I sure hope they don't turn him into a Soviet sympathizer or have him try and blackmail P&E.

I foresee some Phillip and Sandra action next season, which is great. Anything that gets more Susan Misner on my screen.

The first few seasons have been all about the struggle of Phillip and Elizabeth to get closer to each other while all these external things are pulling them in different directions. It will be really interesting to see how Phillip and Elizabeth come apart now that it seems to be clear that's the direction the show will take. I really liked the juxtaposition at the end of the episode with Elizabeth telling Phillip that he's not seeing things clearly, when it's Elizabeth who is obviously not seeing things clearly with Paige.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The Pastor will tell the Jennings that Paige needs some psychological counseling for delusions and paranoia, but he and the wife will pray for her.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Listened to the Andy Greenwald podcast today (Grantland.com) and he interviewed Joel Fields, one of the showrunners. Very interesting, highly recommended. 

He said that they wanted to put the thing with Clark unmasking himself for Martha in the finale, but as they fleshed things out, it just didn't fit so they moved it to the previous episode. So that was intended to be the season-ending scene for the Martha storyline.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> they wanted to put the thing with Clark unmasking himself for Martha in the finale, but as they fleshed things out, it just didn't fit so they moved it to the previous episode. So that was intended to be the season-ending scene for the Martha storyline.


Bad choice.
It would have been a one two punch if they put that into the finale instead of Clark going to EST training - which to me - came out of nowhere and I didn't care much about.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The whole wig thing on this show has always bugged me a little but you mean to tell me that Martha couldn't tell that Clark had bobby pins in his hair? I know Martha's dumb as a rock but she never ran her fingers through his hair? One or two episodes ago, Elizabeth had sex with the hotel manager and I kept wondering how her (obviously fake) wig didn't fall off or turn sideways. It's not like she has a weave or extensions, it's a wig.

I'm kind of surprised that Pastor Tim didn't "accidentally" kick the bucket a long time ago.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> you mean to tell me that Martha couldn't tell that Clark had bobby pins in his hair? I know Martha's dumb as a rock but she never ran her fingers through his hair? One or two episodes ago, Elizabeth had sex with the hotel manager and I kept wondering how her (obviously fake) wig didn't fall off or turn sideways.


I agree with you however someone mentioned there was a scene with Martha and Clark (that I don't remember) where he acknowledged or suggested he was wearing a toupee.

Elizabeth and the hotel manager? I'm with you there.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Wasn't thrilled with the finale.

Paige and her sudden meltdown.

Not sure why they needed to spend time on Phillip and Stan's ex in the 'classes'.

Who was the guy that Phillip hung around with? I assume it was Martha's computer co-worker?

Looks like the FBI will be watching Stan closely as he pursues his mission. Kind of funny that he though he could dictate the terms of prisoner release.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> ...someone mentioned there was a scene with Martha and Clark (that I don't remember) where he acknowledged or suggested he was wearing a toupee...


I thought I remembered that too, especially since, when Clark "revealed" himself to Martha, I was not surprised very much. When everyone here made such a big deal about it, I wondered why....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> Wasn't thrilled with the finale.
> 
> Paige and her sudden meltdown....


"sudden"? This has been building for quite some time. Her suspicions have been very evident and growing most of this season...


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

not only "very evident and growing" but confirmed by her parents. I just thought the timing of the meltdown and call right after the trip to see her grandmother was a bit sudden. But hey, she's a teenage girl


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Listened to the Andy Greenwald podcast today (Grantland.com) and he interviewed Joel Fields, one of the showrunners. Very interesting, highly recommended.
> 
> He said that they wanted to put the thing with Clark unmasking himself for Martha in the finale, but as they fleshed things out, it just didn't fit so they moved it to the previous episode. So that was intended to be the season-ending scene for the Martha storyline.


Does he explain exactly what it is (and how much) that Martha knows now? Because I have no idea.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I have a feeling that next season the Paige blab story will be semi-wrapped somehow with them telling the pastor that she's delusional, and then scaring the living daylights out of her to keep her mouth shut...or she gets sent to a mental ward.

You can smell that the deal with Stan's ex, Sandra, is to have a new plotline next season. Philip and Sandra hang out and Stan gets a sniff of it and calamity ensues, and we are being led to Philip having a conscience so he may tell her more than he ever should tell anybody.

And they telegraphed when Philip didn't clue in Martha first like Elizabeth advised, that they'll have Martha finally totally flip out when she learns that she got the kid killed. She will have to go and that will push Philip over the cliff because he _does_ love her.

Paige tells Henry and he tells his friend, Stan, and along the way Henry shows he's obsessed with Sandra and plot ensues as Philip and Stan counsel the boy.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

john4200 said:


> I could not believe Stan really thought he could just say what he did and get his bosses to trade for Nina. He is about the most naive counterintelligence agent imaginable.


He's desperate and desperate people don't always think rationally.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

SeanC said:


> The whole Paige angst story line is pretty annoying to me, I just don't get it. Her parent's lied to her, and her whole world is falling apart? I dunno, it just doesn't ring true.


A 16 year old girl is told that everything she has ever known and been told about her family is 100% a lie and you don't get how that could be a bit jarring? I believe its more than angst. I think they could be setting up Paige as being the downfall of her parents as spies.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pjenkins said:


> Loved the finale, but would have liked to have seen them take Paige and Elizabeth into Mother Russia and not just stay in W Germany. Makes sense that they didnt/couldnt but would have liked it the other way.
> 
> I think Phillip is really starting to lose it, he's coming to realize that what they are doing is not really changing the world for the better and that he's been manipulated and basically brainwashed.


After seeing this, I'm kind of leaning toward a scenario I laid out in the last thread where Philip either defects with Paige or brings Stan in on his secret and asks him to help him. The fact that Philip is attending EST is another clue that they may be going that way


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> After seeing this, I'm kind of leaning toward a scenario I laid out in the last thread where Philip either defects with Paige or brings Stan in on his secret and asks him to help him. The fact that Philip is attending EST is another clue that they may be going that way


OOOOOHHHH, and imagine if Elizabeth is ordered to take out Philip. Prizzi's Honor!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Bad choice. It would have been a one two punch if they put that into the finale instead of Clark going to EST training - which to me - came out of nowhere and I didn't care much about.


Except the EST stuff had to be in the finale to contrast with Phillip being unable to talk to Elizabeth about his feelings after Sandra had made it so easy for Phillip to share his feelings with her.



cheesesteak said:


> The whole wig thing on this show has always bugged me a little but you mean to tell me that Martha couldn't tell that Clark had bobby pins in his hair? I know Martha's dumb as a rock but she never ran her fingers through his hair? One or two episodes ago, Elizabeth had sex with the hotel manager and I kept wondering how her (obviously fake) wig didn't fall off or turn sideways. It's not like she has a weave or extensions, it's a wig.


There was a scene in S2 where his wig gets knocked sideways and he is freaked that Martha will notice, but then she says that she has known he's worn a toupee all along and that he has nothing to be ashamed of and nothing to hide. He told her he was still uncomfortable taking it off in front of her. So that's why last week's reveal was such a big deal. It wasn't that he was taking off a wig. It was that he had a full head of hair underneath and had other items on so that it was clear he had been disguising his true self from her.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

DevdogAZ said:


> THIS!! How could Stan really think that he would be able to dictate who the U.S. Government would trade for? The defector would be a huge political game piece. Did he really think Nina was the most important U.S. asset being held by the Russians? He's just lucky the FBI Director is forward thinking and willing to let Stan work outside the box.


That is just it, he wasn't really thinking. Given the number of law enforcement officers that while going through nasty divorces and custody cases end up doing the murder-suicide thing it doesn't seem that hard to believe Stan in his frame of mind would think he had such great idea.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Steveknj said:


> After seeing this, I'm kind of leaning toward a scenario I laid out in the last thread where Philip either defects with Paige or brings Stan in on his secret and asks him to help him. The fact that Philip is attending EST is another clue that they may be going that way


I strongly believe he doesn't believe in what he's doing. I don't think he could really defect here though and not get a pile of murder charges piled on. Has a Russian spy in the US actually ever been able to defect while in the US? I could only find one case that came close but he wasn't in America when he defected nor spying on the USA. All the other spies defected to European nations. What he might be able to do is flee to Canada and defect there. Stan is becoming a loose nut. A season ago I wouldn't buy in to him helping but the way things are going I guess its iffy. I think it depends on how well he can reestablish his reputation.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

So I am guessing no one on here watched this on Directv? Guide issue caused the last few minutes to be cut off (if you weren't watching live).

Had to go to fx.com to finish the episode. Not the first time this has happened with the Americans....


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

dwells said:


> So I am guessing no one on here watched this on Directv? Guide issue caused the last few minutes to be cut off (if you weren't watching live).
> 
> Had to go to fx.com to finish the episode. Not the first time this has happened with the Americans....


I watched on cable but learned long ago to pad ALL FX shows. They have a habit of doing this start late/run late thing. I think I even complained on their twitter and got some smart alec remark from their twitter person.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

dwells said:


> So I am guessing no one on here watched this on Directv? Guide issue caused the last few minutes to be cut off (if you weren't watching live).
> 
> Had to go to fx.com to finish the episode. Not the first time this has happened with the Americans....


My DirecTV DVR caught the whole ep just fine.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dwells said:


> So I am guessing no one on here watched this on Directv? Guide issue caused the last few minutes to be cut off (if you weren't watching live).
> 
> Had to go to fx.com to finish the episode. Not the first time this has happened with the Americans....


I think this happened to me the first season so I started padding.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

DreadPirateRob said:


> My DirecTV DVR caught the whole ep just fine.


He may have had a conflict? The like to do those weird schedules like 10:00 to 11:11.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

rahnbo said:


> He may have had a conflict? The like to do those weird schedules like 10:00 to 11:11.


Nope- no conflict- I have a Genie and had plenty of tuners available- it must have only affected some directv customers- there was a thread about it on the DTV message boards.

I know that in my guide, the episode originally was listed as 60 minutes- but later changed to 71 minutes. And for some it cut off for some reason at the 1:04 mark.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

dwells said:


> Nope- no conflict- I have a Genie and had plenty of tuners available- it must have only affected some directv customers- there was a thread about it on the DTV message boards.
> 
> I know that in my guide, the episode originally was listed as 60 minutes- but later changed to 71 minutes. And for some it cut off for some reason at the 1:04 mark.


I think thats FX. They do stuff like that for no reason I'm aware of. I believe 71 minutes is about how long it actually aired.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

i've never had an issue with The Americans cutting off early. I always get the full show, plus the previews for the next episode.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jsmeeker said:


> i've never had an issue with The Americans cutting off early. I always get the full show, plus the previews for the next episode.


me too, but there are usually two entries in my to do list, one ending at 10 sharp (greyed out), the other at 10:04 or so - they probably update their schedule closer to air.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> me too, but there are usually two entries in my to do list, one ending at 10 sharp (greyed out), the other at 10:04 or so - they probably update their schedule closer to air.


I noticed the same thing last night with Louie. One episode at 11:30 that wasn't going to record and then another episode at 11:37 that was.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

I lost the end of the episode, but it did not appear to be a guide issue. The playback bar showed several minutes remaining when it stopped.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

markb said:


> I lost the end of the episode, but it did not appear to be a guide issue. The playback bar showed several minutes remaining when it stopped.


That is exactly what happened to me- and also the same thing that happened with the Americans a couple of years ago. Pretty sure it is a guide issue...


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

dwells said:


> That is exactly what happened to me- and also the same thing that happened with the Americans a couple of years ago. Pretty sure it is a guide issue...


What was described is how it appears when the guide is correct but the signal was lost before the recording completed; I see this once in a while when our local cable goes out. It can also happen if you lose electrical power or your TiVo crashes.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Except the EST stuff had to be in the finale to contrast with Phillip being unable to talk to Elizabeth about his feelings after Sandra had made it so easy for Phillip to share his feelings with her.


Yes, exactly. It showed just what a box Philip is in. Sandra is offering a sympathetic ear (as a friend), and as much as Philip wants to take her up on it, he knows he can't be truly honest about what is troubling him. The only person he has for that is Elizabeth. Except when he tries to talk to her about his doubts, he is interrupted by no less than Ronald Reagan, who is giving his "evil empire" speech. It drives an unspoken wedge between them in that moment, because the speech basically reinforces for Elizabeth that they are doing the right thing, and for Philip that they may be doing the wrong thing. And of course it completely derails his attempt to talk to her. He's really got no one at all to unburden himself to.

Although actually, he does have a kindred spirit in Paige. This is surely partly why Paige's phone call to Pastor Tim was intercut with the Philip and Elizabeth scene. Both of them are hugely troubled by this, and both need to talk about it. Unfortunately each of them chose the wrong person, when perhaps they should have chosen each other.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Can you imagine having done the things Phillip has done and suddenly not being sure you're doing them for the right side? It would be hard to convince yourself of that if only because of the pain it would cause you.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Possible solution:

Host a big party and have Mags bring the Apple Pie.

Problem solved.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

stellie93 said:


> Can you imagine having done the things Phillip has done and suddenly not being sure you're doing them for the right side? It would be hard to convince yourself of that if only because of the pain it would cause you.


I don't think its a sudden thing for him. It's something that's been building since season one in that he doesn't feel he is doing the right thing but just following orders. But coming to terms like you said with all the things he has done and will probably keep getting harder and harder. I'm not really sure if he thinks he's on the wrong team, just playing dirty and for no purpose.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah the Phillip thing has been brewing since the beginning. He kind of likes raising a family in America and I think he'd be just fine doing that. Elizabeth on the other hand is cold blooded and would never do that.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Remember in the pilot, Philip asked Elizabeth if they just should defect, she reported that and he was asked about his loyalty.

The writers had that in mind as a plot point from the start.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Pastor Tim (and wife) go down for the dirt nap. This would be drastic and make Paige an even bigger problem, well, assuming Paige knew they had been killed, and she would be incredibly stupid if she couldn't figure out that they were in fact dead if the just suddenly disappeared, so I also don't think this is likely.


I think Paige won't be allowed on that summer trip (was it really Belize?) and Tim and maybe the wife will have an accident there.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

If someone came and told me they knew a Russian spy, I would have immediately turned them in. I can't see Pastor Tim lasting until summer.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

tlc said:


> I think Paige won't be allowed on that summer trip (was it really Belize?) and Tim and maybe the wife will have an accident there.


I thought Kenya (or at least in Africa).


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

pjenkins said:


> Loved the finale, but would have liked to have seen them take Paige and Elizabeth into Mother Russia and not just stay in W Germany. Makes sense that they didnt/couldnt but would have liked it the other way.


In addition to the difficulty of smuggling Paige and Elizabeth across the Iron Curtain and then on to Russia, I wonder if the Center wanted to keep Paige from seeing the reality of the Soviet Union.
It'd be quite a shock to someone used to America and they might think it would impair their ability to recruit her to the cause. (Even they might think he communist ideal might be more attractive than the soviet reality)

Oh, and as a very minor side note the "DC Airport" scenes were really jarring - no attempt to look like either of the DC airports. Dulles (the most likely one to use) has a really distinctive terminal, which (except for being lengthened) still looks pretty much like it would have back then. I know its one of those "it only bothers the locals" things; but I wish they'd been able to do those scenes on location; or at least do a decent green screen shot to better match the actual airport look.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> If someone came and told me they knew a Russian spy, I would have immediately turned them in. I can't see Pastor Tim lasting until summer.


On the other hand, if Pastor Tim dies, Philip and Elizabeth have to know that it will cost them Paige forever. So they may be motivated for that not to happen.

Personally, I'm betting that Pastor Tim doesn't take Paige seriously, and so no action has to be taken.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

cmontyburns said:


> On the other hand, if Pastor Tim dies, Philip and Elizabeth have to know that it will cost them Paige forever. So they may be motivated for that not to happen.
> 
> Personally, I'm betting that Pastor Tim doesn't take Paige seriously, and so no action has to be taken.


They all die at the same time.

Where was that mission trip? Africa?


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I could see the Center taking a noted interest in the mission trip and Paige being killed as well as the Pastor. I can imagine it would be easy to make it appear like a random act, but that could potentially solidify Elizabeth against the Center and finally bring her to the same page as Phillip. Next season is going to be fantastic if they give that plot line a try.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Or the Center could send someone to try to kidnap or kill Paige, and then Elizabeth and Philip would have to fight to protect Paige.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

john4200 said:


> Or the Center could send someone to try to kidnap or kill Paige, and then Elizabeth and Philip would have to fight to protect Paige.


I don't think they would be able to openly go against the Center's wishes. They would have to look for a quiet way out.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Oh, and as a very minor side note the "DC Airport" scenes were really jarring - no attempt to look like either of the DC airports. Dulles (the most likely one to use) has a really distinctive terminal, which (except for being lengthened) still looks pretty much like it would have back then. I know its one of those "it only bothers the locals" things; but I wish they'd been able to do those scenes on location; or at least do a decent green screen shot to better match the actual airport look.


Yeah, that bugged me too. National has a distinctive terminal too (the old one from the 80s).

if anything, the scene looked more like National's current/newer terminal downstairs.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I noticed when Elizabeth and Paige were about the take an escalator at the airport there was a sign with directions to the security checkpoint.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jon J said:


> I noticed when Elizabeth and Paige were about the take an escalator at the airport there was a sign with directions to the security checkpoint.


Are you implying that there weren't security checkpoints pre 9/11/01?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jon J said:


> I noticed when Elizabeth and Paige were about the take an escalator at the airport there was a sign with directions to the security checkpoint.


But this was after security checkpoints started, right? I think that was in the aftermath of the skyjacking craze in the 70s...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are you implying that there weren't security checkpoints pre 9/11/01?


In the late 60s / early 70s I don't believe they were pervasive in every airport (not positive of this though). I know this was the era when planes were starting to get hijacked to Cuba among other places, so they had started implementing them. Being an airport in Washington DC, that might have been one of the first places to have them.

I remember at least as recently as the 1980s being allowed to meet passengers right at the gate.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> If someone came and told me they knew a Russian spy, I would have immediately turned them in. I can't see Pastor Tim lasting until summer.


You'd take it as seriously as someone saying there are chemtrails and The Queen is part of a vast global conspiracy that controls everything. Loony bin time.

Unless a hint got to the FBI counter-intel office which might finally note that P & E look a lot like the pictures on the wall.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> In the late 60s / early 70s I don't believe they were pervasive in every airport (not positive of this though). I know this was the era when planes were starting to get hijacked to Cuba among other places, so they had started implementing them. Being an airport in Washington DC, that might have been one of the first places to have them.
> 
> I remember at least as recently as the 1980s being allowed to meet passengers right at the gate.


You could meet passengers at the gate until 2001. But you had to go through security. The only real difference after 9/11 was that in order to get through security, you had to be a ticketed passenger. (Edit: Obviously, they've also made it much more difficult to get through security, and now they have all the extra ridiculousness about 3 oz of liquid, belts and shoes off, etc. But the point is that security checkpoints existed in 1983.)

I first started flying in the late 70s and always remember having to go through a security checkpoint with metal detectors. When did they first make the rules against carrying guns on board?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> You could meet passengers at the gate until 2001. But you had to go through security. The only real difference after 9/11 was that in order to get through security, you had to be a ticketed passenger.
> 
> I first started flying in the late 70s and always remember having to go through a security checkpoint with metal detectors. When did they first make the rules against carrying guns on board?


According to Wikipedia:



> Prior to the 1970s American airports had minimal security arrangements to prevent aircraft hijackings. Measures were introduced starting in the late 1960s after several high-profile hijackings.
> 
> Sky marshals were introduced in 1970, but there were insufficient numbers to protect every flight and hijackings continued to take place. On November 10, 1972 a trio of hijackers threatened to fly Southern Airways Flight 49 into a nuclear reactor at Oak Ridge National Laboratory. *As a direct response to this incident,[37] the Federal Aviation Administration required that all airlines begin screening passengers and their carry-on baggage by January 5, 1973.[38] *This screening was generally contracted to private security companies. Private companies would bid on these contracts. The airline that had operational control of the departure concourse controlled by a given checkpoint would hold that contract. Although an airline would control the operation of a checkpoint, oversight authority was held by the FAA. C.F.R. Title 14 restrictions did not permit a relevant airport authority to exercise any oversight over checkpoint operations.


So it looks like "security checks" The ones we are familiar with didn't start until 1973, which is after this episode.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

So prior to 1973, it wasn't unheard of to bring a gun on a plane?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> So it looks like "security checks" The ones we are familiar with didn't start until 1973, which is after this episode.


???

This episode took place in 1983...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ???
> 
> This episode took place in 1983...


Oh crap, you're right. I was thinking I was in the Mad Men thread 

I'm definitely workin' too hard!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> So prior to 1973, it wasn't unheard of to bring a gun on a plane?


With little to no security, I'd imagine it was possible.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> So prior to 1973, it wasn't unheard of to bring a gun on a plane?


There were dozens of hijackings from the US to Cuba. The hijacker could simply carry a gun or grenade into the cockpit. "D.B. Cooper" claimed he had a bomb.

I guess at the beginning it was Cubans who were homesick, but later any miscreants who knew that Castro wouldn't send them back to the US.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I know the first time I ever flew commercial was 1985. I had a Commodore 64 in my carry on. The checkpoint people (security guards) seemed really concerned about it because although they knew what the keyboard part was they didn't understand the external 1541 disk drive at all. They called over the real police one of whom knew what it was. I guess I would have been out of luck today since they make you turn on electronics and this would have needed a TV or monitor.

A question about the episode, did paige say "They're Russian" or "They're Russian spies?"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

rahnbo said:


> I know the first time I ever flew commercial was 1985. I had a Commodore 64 in my carry on. The checkpoint people (security guards) seemed really concerned about it because although they knew what the keyboard part was they didn't understand the external 1541 disk drive at all. They called over the real police one of whom knew what it was. I guess I would have been out of luck today since they make you turn on electronics and this would have needed a TV or monitor.
> 
> A question about the episode, did paige say "They're Russian" or "They're Russian spies?"


just "they're Russians"


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

jsmeeker said:


> just "they're Russians"


Thanks that's what I thought. It changes the context.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> Thanks that's what I thought. It changes the context.


Back then, it didn't change the context by much....


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are you implying that there weren't security checkpoints pre 9/11/01?


I don't recall them but, of course, I can't remember what I had for breakfast.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> I thought Kenya (or at least in Africa).


I want to say Uganda...

I agree with others that Pastor Tim might be a goner-he will come over to see P&E, tell them what Paige told him, and P&E will say, "Oh, she's crazy, delusional...jetlagged...whatever" then they will kill him and hide his body so no one will ever find him....

I did want to say that I found the meeting between Elizabeth, "Grandma" and "Pa--eeege" (so sweet of grandma to try to pronounce Paige's name..) so moving...I teared up at the sight of the 3 women holding hands. Too bad the whole thing backfired and upset Paige rather than help her feel warmly toward "the cause.."


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

rahnbo said:


> Thanks that's what I thought. It changes the context.


If they were immigrants from Russia who came here legally, maybe during WWII and had accents and had been honest about it, that would change the context. Since they are obviously lying about it, what other explanation is there?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Regina said:


> I did want to say that I found the meeting between Elizabeth, "Grandma" and "Pa--eeege" (so sweet of grandma to try to pronounce Paige's name..) so moving...I teared up at the sight of the 3 women holding hands. Too bad the whole thing backfired and upset Paige rather than help her feel warmly toward "the cause.."


Don't you feel a little surprised at rooting for Soviet agents to succeed in missions against the USA?

I find myself torn. I enjoy watching the Jennings family succeed as a family, but I hope for more and more mission failures.

I guess I root to Philip and Elizabeth, and hope they continue to succumb to the ease and advantages of life in the US. I wish Elizabeth would find an American friend she can grow fond of. Philip really seems to enjoy Stan, as much as he is very wary of him.

We know Elizabeth is not heartless: we saw her remorse and turmoil at causing the death of that old woman in the mail robot repair facility. I think were she to develop a bond with a neighbor or other acquaintance, it would go a long way to soften her resolve.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> If they were immigrants from Russia who came here legally, maybe during WWII and had accents and had been honest about it, that would change the context. Since they are obviously lying about it, what other explanation is there?


Exactly. Paige said they're lying, they're not who they say they are, they're not Americans. Then when Pastor Tim asked who they are, Paige said she wasn't supposed to say, and then ultimately said they were Russians. During the Cold War, someone who was hiding the fact that they were Russian would be highly suspicious. I think Paige saying they're Russians lying and claiming they're Americans is essentially the same as saying they're Russian spies.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MikeCC said:


> Don't you feel a little surprised at rooting for Soviet agents to succeed in missions against the USA?


Given that the ultimate outcome of the Cold War has been decided, and in our favor, it's not really a problem.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

The reason I originally said Paige telling them it changes the context is for a few reasons. I have 2 Russian friends both who moved here in the 80's. One of them went to high school with me and we did talk about it a little. He nearly had a southern accent but once in a while you'd hear some distinctively Russian things. I never met his parents but basically they just wanted to appear as American as possible because everyone was hating on the Russians. If you grew up in the 80's then you'll recall virtually every other movie was somehow about the Soviet Union and killing commies. The other friend also moved here in the 80's with his parents and they just told people they were from a country nearby for the same reasons...they just didn't feel like being called commie bastards and stuff like that all of the time. In my own family my Italian grandparents actually migrated before WWII. Fresh of the boat you could say. They did the name change and everything so they had less Italian sounding names. For example, my grandfather's first name went from Sabastiono to Charles. As I grew up around them I begged to learn to speak the language and to know about their history and all that. My Grandfather even served in WW2 as a combat medic. But if I heard them speaking Italian and walked in to the room they immediately switched to English. Darn near the Queen's english. I started developing a slight Italian accent and was sent to some speech class over the summer. Now I have what I'd call a neutral accent because nobody can tell where the heck I'm from. I can't tell you how annoying it was extensively traveling the country during the 90's and having people want to play the guessing game of where I am from based on essentially an accent that appeared to be from nowhere. So the point is I don't think it would be terrible unusual for a family to lie about being Russian in the 80's. I can see why they would or at least think they might have to. This family is obviously much different because the ARE spying but Paige just saying her family is lying and is Russian alone I don't think would have sent up flags, even if they had lied about it. And what could Pastor Tim even read in to that really? Are they lying about the immediate family, grandparents, etc. I guess it could go in any number of directions depending on the next words out her mouth.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

But what you're saying really is that it DOESN'T change the context...to them (and, from what I gather, what you are saying too) is that being Russian and a Russian spy were, to them, nearly one in the same...thereby, not changing the context.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Bierboy said:


> But what you're saying really is that it DOESN'T change the context...to them (and, from what I gather, what you are saying too) is that being Russian and a Russian spy were, to them, nearly one in the same...thereby, not changing the context.


No, definitely not the same. I can imagine if I said to my pastor or Priest or whatever around 1985 that my family are lying they're Russians (given we don't know what Paige says next) is a pretty big difference than saying My family is lying they are RUSSIAN SPIES!! All she's really said that we've seen is that she's told them the family lied about their heritage. That can be taken in any number of ways. In the end, I don't care. I don't like the characters and hope they die.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

rahnbo said:


> All she's really said that we've seen is that she's told them the family lied about their heritage.


No, there is much more. Paige has been talking with the Pastor for quite a while about how her parents have been acting weird, hiding things, taking them on strange trips, etc.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

john4200 said:


> No, there is much more. Paige has been talking with the Pastor for quite a while about how her parents have been acting weird, hiding things, taking them on strange trips, etc.


Exactly. And the way she's totally distraught while talking to Pastor Tim on the phone at the end of the episode is not the type of emotion one would have if they found out their family had been hiding its heritage. That's the kind of emotion one has when they find out something totally devastating, something that's potentially going to ruin their life.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I guess you guys are right. Teenage girls are never emotional nor trash talk their parents. Thus, he must know they're spies.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> I guess you guys are right. Teenage girls are never emotional nor trash talk their parents. Thus, he must know they're spies.


Of course teen girls can be emotional and dramatic. But would a teen girl really be displaying that level of despair and hopelessness if she just found out her parents lied to her about where they were born? Not likely. Why would that really matter to a teenage girl? There must be some additional reason why Paige is distraught to learn that her parents are Russian, and why she has been instructed to keep it a secret.

Basically, if the writers of this show come back at the start of S4 and have Pastor Tim show up at P&E's travel agency and say, "Hey, I got a strange call from Paige last night. She told me you guys are Russians," and then Elizabeth answers by saying, "Yeah, we are, but Americans are so distrustful of Russians that we thought we'd be able to provide a better life for our kids if they didn't grow up with that stigma," and then everyone laughs and Pastor Tim leaves, then I'm going to call major BS on that.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

DevdogAZ said:


> Of course teen girls can be emotional and dramatic. But would a teen girl really be displaying that level of despair and hopelessness if she just found out her parents lied to her about where they were born? Not likely.


You've never seen my little sister when she couldn't find her AquaNet before a Def Leppard concert.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I suppose one more thing to consider is Paige said "they're Russians" instead of "They're Soviets." Soviets would have had a much stronger impact. If someone came up to me in the 80's and said, "I'm Russian" I'd be like, "ok cool nice to meet you. Tell me about Russia." However, if they said, "I'm Soviet" I'd run for the nearest payphone and make some calls.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> I suppose one more thing to consider is Paige said "they're Russians" instead of "They're Soviets." Soviets would have had a much stronger impact. If someone came up to me in the 80's and said, "I'm Russian" I'd be like, "ok cool nice to meet you. Tell me about Russia." However, if they said, "I'm Soviet" I'd run for the nearest payphone and make some calls.


Really?

I call shenanigans.

To many in the West, "Russian" and "Soviet" were synonymous and interchangeable. The USSR was dominated by Russia, ruled from the Russian capital city, and established to create large areas under Moscow's control to buffer Russia.

Many of us heard just as often about "Russian threats" or "the build up of Russian forces" as we did about "Soviet this" or "Soviet that." In fact, many headlines and talking heads referred to the _Russian _invasion of Afghanistan, instead of the more precise Soviet invasion.

Your distinction is correct between the USSR and Russia, but as Russia was the Republic pulling the strings in the USSR, it is close to being a distinction without a difference.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, that was very much my experience in the 70s and 80s..."Russian" and "Soviet" were interchangeable, with "Russian" being more commonly used (by me, too, even though I knew it was technically incorrect).


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I suppose if we're thinking in the political sense about the Russians in Russia then yes I agree they would be interchangeable. I recall Russians, commies, Soviets all having negative connotations and pretty much the same meaning. But as I said earlier it wouldn't be terribly unusual to meet someone in the USA who was an immigrant and simply identified as Russian. To encounter someone in the US who identified as Soviet would be different....I'd say alarming. To meet a german family in 1942 probably wouldn't seem alarming either unless they identified as Nazi's or something. I guess we didn't have to think about the Japanese because of internment.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

rahnbo said:


> I suppose if we're thinking in the political sense about the Russians in Russia then yes I agree they would be interchangeable. I recall Russians, commies, Soviets all having negative connotations and pretty much the same meaning. But as I said earlier it wouldn't be terribly unusual to meet someone in the USA who was an immigrant and simply identified as Russian. To encounter someone in the US who identified as Soviet would be different....I'd say alarming. _*To meet a german family in 1942 probably wouldn't seem alarming either unless they identified as Nazi's or something.*_ I guess we didn't have to think about the Japanese because of internment.


Oh my word...talk about apples to oranges....not even CLOSE to use as a comparison. That's an insult.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Fact: There were good German and Japanese families already in the US during WWII.
Fact: There were Japanese spies on US soil. I'm not sure how many actual Nazi spies made it on US Soil but they did some negotiations with Mexico along with some U-Boats off US coasts to get whatever intel they could. I believe they even took some shots at Miami.
Fact: Russian immigrants were in the US during the 80's.
Fact: We were in the middle of a cold war that had been on since WWII.
How can that not be a similar comparison?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

rahnbo said:


> I suppose one more thing to consider is Paige said "they're Russians" instead of "They're Soviets." Soviets would have had a much stronger impact. If someone came up to me in the 80's and said, "I'm Russian" I'd be like, "ok cool nice to meet you. Tell me about Russia." However, if they said, "I'm Soviet" I'd run for the nearest payphone and make some calls.


Right. Remember that comedy from 1966 titled "The Soviets Are Coming the Soviets Are Coming"? Neither do I.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I was looking for a The Americans thread, but I seem to have stumbled into a Big Bang Theory thread by accident...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

busyba said:


> I was looking for a The Americans thread, but I seem to have stumbled into a Big Bang Theory thread by accident...


With 8 months to go until the next episode, I guess the discussion will wander somewhat...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Fact: Russians/Soviets were "the enemy" in the 80s...Germans and Japanese weren't.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> Fact: There were good German and Japanese families already in the US during WWII.
> Fact: There were Japanese spies on US soil. I'm not sure how many actual Nazi spies made it on US Soil but they did some negotiations with Mexico along with some U-Boats off US coasts to get whatever intel they could. I believe they even took some shots at Miami.
> Fact: Russian immigrants were in the US during the 80's.
> Fact: We were in the middle of a cold war that had been on since WWII.
> How can that not be a similar comparison?


Also remember that during WWII Japanese were put in internment camps, and were ALL synonymous as subjects of the Emperor. I was the same during the Cold War. Even though though Russians were not interned, the public had negative connotations about them. Russians or Soviets were both looked at with suspicion, especially in somewhere like Washington DC. Even though there were plenty of legal Russians in the US, if someone in Paige's situation, having already mentioned to Pastor Tim that they were acting strand and then she tells him they are Russians, at very least, it would pique his interest. It's not like that's something the average teenaged girl would say about her parents.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Also remember that during WWII Japanese were put in internment camps, and were ALL synonymous as subjects of the Emperor. I was the same during the Cold War. Even though though Russians were not interned, the public had negative connotations about them. Russians or Soviets were both looked at with suspicion, especially in somewhere like Washington DC. Even though there were plenty of legal Russians in the US, if someone in Paige's situation, having already mentioned to Pastor Tim that they were acting strand and then she tells him they are Russians, at very least, it would pique his interest. It's not like that's something the average teenaged girl would say about her parents.


It's not just that they were acting strange and now she says they are Russians. It's that they were acting strange, then Paige is totally distraught and crying for help, and she says that she's supposed to keep it a secret that her parents are Russians. It's not so much that they are Russians, as it is that they are trying to keep it secret and Paige feels so traumatized by that fact.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Also remember that during WWII Japanese were put in internment camps, and were ALL synonymous as subjects of the Emperor. I was the same during the Cold War...


Only Japanese on the West Coast were put into internment camps after white business owners took their homes and businesses.

Germans in America had no such issues, although many restaurants changed their names.

Mrs. Japs Potato Chips became Jay's Potato Chips.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

busyba said:


> I was looking for a The Americans thread, but I seem to have stumbled into a Big Bang Theory thread by accident...


Obligatory "Are you new here?"



MikeAndrews said:


> Only Japanese on the *Wets* Coast were put into internment camps after white business owners took their homes and businesses.


Yes, we resemble that remark.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

MikeAndrews said:


> Only Japanese on the Wets Coast were put into internment camps after white business owners took their homes and businesses.
> 
> Germans in America had no such issues, although many restaurants changed their names.
> 
> Mrs. Japs Potato Chips became Jay's Potato Chips.


at the Japanese school at Middlebury, Little Yellow Nips were one of our favorite snacks.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> MikeAndrews said:
> 
> 
> > Only Japanese on the *Wets* Coast were put into internment camps
> ...


Your part of the coast may resemble that, but California is just wishing that they did.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

dwells said:


> So I am guessing no one on here watched this on Directv? Guide issue caused the last few minutes to be cut off (if you weren't watching live).
> 
> Had to go to fx.com to finish the episode. Not the first time this has happened with the Americans....


Mine DTv DVR froze with 5 minutes left to go. Last thing I saw was Paige calling the Pastor and saying she's hurting a lot and Phillip talking to Elizabeth and saying Sometimes I feel.... and then freeze.

What did I miss?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Mine DTv DVR froze with 5 minutes left to go. Last thing I saw was Paige calling the Pastor and saying she's hurting a lot and Phillip talking to Elizabeth and saying Sometimes I feel.... and then freeze.
> 
> What did I miss?


Essentially she outed her parents. She told the Pastor something like "They lied to, they are Russians"


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

dwells said:


> So I am guessing no one on here watched this on Directv? Guide issue caused the last few minutes to be cut off (if you weren't watching live).
> 
> Had to go to fx.com to finish the episode. Not the first time this has happened with the Americans....


I saw the ending on my directTV DVR recording


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> Mine DTv DVR froze with 5 minutes left to go. Last thing I saw was Paige calling the Pastor and saying she's hurting a lot and Phillip talking to Elizabeth and saying Sometimes I feel.... and then freeze.
> 
> What did I miss?


Elizabeth got distracted by the TV, which showed a clip of Reagan's famous speech in which he called the Soviet Union the "evil empire." She looked at Phillip with a horrified look that signified she had no idea that he was just trying to pour out his soul to her and she totally blew him off.

Meanwhile, Paige is clearly distraught and tells Pastor Tim she's not supposed to tell what's bothering her, then she breaks down and says her parents aren't who they say they are, they're liars, they're not ever from this country. They're Russians.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks all, I don't have to watch the on demand version just for the last 5 minutes now (Though I probably will).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Essentially she outed her parents. She told the Pastor something like "They lied to, they are Russians"


But did she out them as SPIES? We don't know that yet.

She just said "They're RUSSIANS".


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Craigbob said:


> Thanks all, I don't have to watch the on demand version just for the last 5 minutes now (Though I probably will).


It will probably air before the next season begins so you could also catch it that way.

Like everybody has said though, there's very little that happens other than the phone call ending with "They're Russians".


----------

